# PA Portfolio



## pamellis (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello all, 

I'm planning to apply for a master in film production / post production and I'm looking for some advice I have 3 years of experience being a Production Assistant, first in a sound design studio and now in a production company and this means I have a few scripted credits in post.  My question here is about my portfolio, most of the courses ask for one, but as a PA working in big productions, I work long hours and I do mostly paperwork, contracts, support the staff, and all tasks related to a PA, but none creative. I've been doing a few courses like Davinci Resolve, Avid, and I have some certificates, but don't have a reel to show my "artistic skills". What should I do in this case? Would be nice just to build a reel with clips of the projects I worked on? I'm going crazy because most of the school wants traditional pieces of work, like something I direct, or a film script, or some cinematography material, but I don't intend to do any of these things.

Just to point out which direction I want to go, I plan to focus on color grading and the post production workflow in general, but even to build a reel requires a supercomputer that here, in Brazil, costs the same as a fancy car, and I'm still a broke student. So I'm basically counting on my experience, just don't know how to demonstrate appropriately. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## llueve (Mar 11, 2021)

pamellis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for a master in film production / post production and I'm looking for some advice I have 3 years of experience being a Production Assistant, first in a sound design studio and now in a production company and this means I have a few scripted credits in post.  My question here is about my portfolio, most of the courses ask for one, but as a PA working in big productions, I work long hours and I do mostly paperwork, contracts, support the staff, and all tasks related to a PA, but none creative. I've been doing a few courses like Davinci Resolve, Avid, and I have some certificates, but don't have a reel to show my "artistic skills". What should I do in this case? Would be nice just to build a reel with clips of the projects I worked on? I'm going crazy because most of the school wants traditional pieces of work, like something I direct, or a film script, or some cinematography material, but I don't intend to do any of these things.
> 
> ...


Ola Pamellis, Eu morei no Brasil cuando era criança e agora moro e trabalho nos estados unidos em pos-produçao (assistant editor) - mas vou responder em ingles pro beneficio do resto da galera que vem aqui 

Hi Pamellis, I get this struggle so much. I worked as a Post PA for about a year and a half and it ate up all my time. I did some writing on the subway while running errands for work (bless NYC where PAs can take the subway), but otherwise can't imagine how anyone gets a portfolio together with that kind of work schedule. And PAing does not pay well enough that you can take a bunch of time off between jobs to make new work.

Having said that, let's figure this out! It's a little hard to help with the broad question 'How do I get a portfolio together?' and easier to help if you have specific portfolio requirements that you can share with us. In my experience applying to film MFAs so far, every school has specific pieces they want you to submit rather than asking generally for 'a portfolio.'

So some of the schools you are interested in, what are their requirements?


It would be helpful to know what kind of degree you are applying for also. 

I work in Post in the US as an assistant editor (scripted only, primarily television, only a couple features). In this capacity, I've worked around several Colorists and people in Post, like Post Producers, Post Supervisors, Facility Producers, etc. But none of them seem to have gotten an advanced degree to access or advance those career, so I'm not sure which kind of programs you are looking at.

Let us know and hopefully we can help!


----------



## pamellis (Mar 11, 2021)

Nossa, que legal llueve!!

So, yes, the struggle of a PA is real hahaha. I agree with you that most coordinators and supervisors don't come from a traditional film school, since there's no need for it. Since I want to specialize in color and there are no schools for that, I've been doing some research in general post-production courses, which are rare, and some VFX/Photography/Animation programs because they include some classes of color and compositing in their program. 

Right now I'm preparing my application to Met School, MA Postproduction - Met Film School - Start Your Career Today. and also the Brooklyn  College, Post-Production | Barry R. Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema 

Met asks for "two examples of creative work. This can be in the form of a film, TV episode, short-form content, projects or scripts", 

Brooklyn requirements are:
1. Submit a short film that you have personally edited, not to exceed 15 minutes, or
2. Submit clips from work that you have personally edited, not to exceed a total running time of 10 minutes.

I wrote to them to try to understand what they expect in these portfolios since I don't work with editing or sound design, that is basically the only creative work they are considering in their requirements. I asked if they would accept a photography portfolio, which I think makes more sense to what I intend to dedicate myself to during the course and one coordinator advised me to take professional training and a Davinci certification, which would be more valuable to the committee, and also to reinforce in my personal statement the importance of color in the post workflow when. I didn't hear from Brooklyn college yet. 

Since my options are very limited and I am also trying to find some financial aid, I'm considering editing a clip with some personal footage I have and switch my intention to editing courses, the closest option to my career goals. 

I've been trying to find assistant positions with colorists, but they usually work alone and a lot of them are not open to mentorship. In São Paulo there are only 3 companies that hire young professionals to work doing conforms /color assistance, but you need to know someone and be lucky enough to hear about new openings when they happen. So far, this is my story, hahaha. I know will not be easy, but I'll keep knocking on some professional and academic doors until something work.


----------

